# Say Hello To Jewel



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

This is my Uncles cockatiel Jewel I think shes Rockos sister they look so alike and I think I remember seeing her when I got Rocko shes so cute today was her first time out of the cage and she was all over me and she begs for scratches just like Rocko and learned to step up at first she bit me hard and I let her calm down once she got out of the cage she was ok she did have a few laps around and landed back on my hand or the cage and she was new to millet I have to say I had a great time with her and she didnt bother Loki or Rocko I cant wait to visit her again.I think shes a pearl pied like Rocko shes also moulting and her longest wing feathers are white just like Rockos used to be.Who thinks they look alike.

Loki and Rocko in the backround lol

Jewels Crest is bigger than Rockos  lol shes so cute she must have been bored sitting alone in her cage all day atleast she will be happier now and get out everyday


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Did you adopt her?


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

She is really pretty! I love her crest!


----------



## vidchick (Jul 1, 2015)

Soooo cute!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> Did you adopt her?


No I was taming her yesterday in my uncles house I love her shes so sweet im gonna be visiting her all time lol jewel and Rocko act so alike.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> Did you adopt her?


I dont think I could care for another bird it would be hard work lol.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Going to see Jewel in a few minutes yay.


----------

